# New Hedgehog, New Owner. How to Socialize?



## Rains0206 (Sep 28, 2009)

So, after doing my homework my roommates and I have purchases a hedgehog. He's a boy, and about 8 months old. We got him from a selfadmitted "new" breeder, but her set up and environment was extremely legitimate, very clean, etc etc. We're just wondering how best to socialize him. He huffs a lot when we try and pick him up out of his cage, but usually calms down once we're holding him and starts to crawl around on us. It just seems like the initial picking him up freaks him out. Do any experianced owners have advice on how we can get him to be as happy as possible?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

If you do a search(located upper right corner) for something like bonding, socializing, you will find many threads about how to bond.

Here's a few threads to get you started on what to expect, and other owners' experiences. ^_^

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1664&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=bonding
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=1344&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=3312&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=bonding

And welcome to HHC! Congrats on your new boy. Be sure to post some pictures! And if you have any more questions after reading through and searching the forum(the stickies are especially helpful), feel free to ask!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Thought I would add that some hedgehogs always ball up when they are first picked up out of their cage. Eventually he might stop balling completely but it's likely he'll always huff, at least a little bit.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Freaking out initially when being picked up is quite normal. Some are being territorial about their cage, other times it's from being woken up. The fact that he calms down quickly is good and once he is more used to you and his new home, the freaking out may lessen.

There is absolutely nothing wrong with a new breeder and good for her for being honest and admitting it. It's the new ones that pretend they've been breeding for years and know everything that are the ones to watch out for. :roll:


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

I have one that is really tame when out just still huffs and balls on initial picking up - like Nancy suggests its probably territorial behaviour and may always be the same- at least he is unballing quickly in your hands- thats more important


----------

